# A question of poo... tad gross :-))



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Sorry for the subject matter but can't find what I'm looking for in the search bit.

Pippin did a poo this morning and the second half of it was coated in, well, a slimy skin... I thought it was just mucus (and it may be) but it seemed almost like a sausage skin and was quite strong. There was no blood or anything, it was just a bit weird.

Yes, I was out investigating poo at the crack of dawn! 

Anyway, she's fine but has had a bit of a dodgy tum for a few days up until yesterday.

Has anyone seen this type of thing before? Anything to worry about?? Don't want to do vet trip particularly as she seems in fine fettle and apart from having had another seizure on Saturday, she's eating/drinking/normal self.

Thanks


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Mine get it quite often, particularly Sophy. I read somewhere that it is normal, but if it is excessive or accompanied by blood it may be time to call the vet. I've noticed that there is more when they are passing something rather hard or that otherwise needing some help to slip along comfortably...

Mucus in Dog Stool | petMD


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Shrink wrapped poo??? Seen it before! Strong sausage skin, sounds like it!
If it persists see the vet (never heard of it before) If its shrink (food) wrap, feel good that it came out at all. It can fill and create a bowel obstruction!
Eric.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Nah, it wasn't anything passing though her - although she did have a nibble of sausage at the weekend but it was cooked!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

fjm said:


> Mine get it quite often, particularly Sophy. I read somewhere that it is normal, but if it is excessive or accompanied by blood it may be time to call the vet. I've noticed that there is more when they are passing something rather hard or that otherwise needing some help to slip along comfortably...
> 
> Mucus in Dog Stool | petMD


Hmm, she had been a bit constipated so maybe it was that. Thanks for the link (pun intended... :biggrin


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Cayenne had the same thing a couple of days ago, the stool was not real soft but had a slim. She had not eaten dinner the night before and would not eat breakfast. Her nose was warm, so naturally she was in my lap all day. I was afraid she was not drinking, so I use a an eye dropper and put water down her. Next thing I know she is licking the water with her tongue. By evening she was fine, the eye dropper was laying on the stand, she is on my lap, and whining. Guess what she wanted a drink and wanted it from the eye dropper.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh, we've had the sausage skin poo before; almost always it hasn't been anything that didn't cure itself. I think once it preceded a bout of diarrhea. Just continue to monitor... and in the meantime do not worry too much!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Remington gets is occasionally, and it has always been when he has had an upset tummy. I collected it and took it to the vet - stink and all. He said it was the body's way of getting rid of something that was either too hard to pass, or something that had hurt his stomach.  I do hope that Pippin is feeling better soon!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Thanks - things seem to be normal again now! It was a bit weird though!!


----------



## cowanify (May 21, 2020)

Manxcat said:


> Sorry for the subject matter but can't find what I'm looking for in the search bit.
> 
> Pippin did a poo this morning and the second half of it was coated in, well, a slimy skin... I thought it was just mucus (and it may be) but it seemed almost like a sausage skin and was quite strong. There was no blood or anything, it was just a bit weird.
> 
> ...


Thought I'd weigh in with a different perspective that definitely reflects what I've seen in my own pup. What you don't hear from vets is that mucus in the poop can actually be a _good_ sign. 

The dog blogger Shiny Happy Doggy explains in this article about mucousy dog poop that:

*"What you don’t commonly hear is that mucus in dog stool is not always a symptom of disease. It can also be a sign that healing is underway and the body is detoxing.

Natural health practitioners understand mucus in poop as the gut releasing the coating or plaque it had previously formed in an effort to protect itself from irritants. Those irritants might be in drugs or other ingested chemicals. Withdraw the toxins and the barrier is no longer needed. "*

So you can see mucus being expelled after a course of medication or when the diet is improved, say from kibble to fresh, raw food.

There's a mucus-wrapped poop picture in the article that gives you something to compare with what you're seeing.

Paw cysts can be part of a similar detox process. 

Make sense to anyone?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

You've inadvertently joined on a 5 year dormant thread.


----------

